# Saddles for sale PRICES REDUCED



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a Northwest "Custom Fit" Aluminum Composite Saddle & Red Pocket Pad that has only been used a couple of times. I'm asking $150 plus shipping. 

I also have a Wood Saddle Kit, Blue Pocket Pad and the Mountaineering upgrade available for sale. New $100 plus shipping. 

Feel Free to call or text 603-848-9015. I am on EST so please don't call at 8pm Pacific time, I need my beauty rest


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Custom Saddle SOLD!


----------

